#ubuntu-ports 2007-08-10
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ports.log
<fabbione> hey tmarble 
<tmarble> ciao fabbione!
<fabbione> ciao!
<tmarble> just checking in briefly before I go camping for the weekend!
<fabbione> ehhe have fun
<fabbione> I am going offline now
<tmarble> ok
<tmarble> take care
<fabbione> you too
<fabbione> cya around on monday
<tmarble> ok
#ubuntu-ports 2009-08-03
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<jbailey> NCommander, I tried to get a MIPS port going at some point.  People from MIPS were really excited until I asked them for hardware. =)
<NCommander> jbailey, :-)
<jbailey> NCommander, Why 32?  Aren't even their embedded chips 64 these days?
<jbailey> And I thought MIPS was one of the arches where the move to 64 bit opened up more registers etc and was pretty consistently a win.
<NCommander> I thought it was the same
 * NCommander has no idea though
<jbailey> It's been a while since I cared about MIPS, so I could easily be wrong.
